# FREE BBQ GRILLS WHILE THEY LAST!!!



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

As every Southerner knows, come spring, it will be time to get ready for that all-important cooking technique of the south-- outdoor grilling! (Cookouts, BBQ, etc.)

I have just found out there are many stores (not just in the South) that give away a FREE Bar-B-Q grill!

In these tough times, free, useful items are very welcome.

You can get a free BBQ grill from any of the following stores:
A&P
Albertsons
Costco
Dan's
Food Lion
Fry's
Home Depot
Big Lots
Brookshire's
Lowes
Publix
Safeway
Sam's Club
Tesco
Target
Vons
Trader Joe's
Wal-Mart
Winn-Dixie










​
Features include dual racks!

The top rack can be used for keeping things warm!

Be sure to get the metal one…

the plastic models don't perform as well and

have a much shorter life expectancy.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

LOL, That's funny. I think they caught on and are going plastic. Get your grill while supplies last.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Looks like a homeless persons Eco Friendly Car getting torched!


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

I retro-fitted mine with quick release wheels for the next camp site….LOL thanks for the laugh…Blkcherry


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Thats great Dan. You even have a sloped back to put bread slices for toast.

I wonder if he took the quarter out of the coin slot. Otherwise it's not free. it costs 25 cents.


----------



## johnpoolesc (Mar 14, 2009)

there is no coin slots in the south.. great idea, will shorten my christmas list.. and remember mothers day is just around the corner


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

pro wrestling is really big in the south too










​


----------



## FEDSAWDAVE (Jan 1, 2009)

Put a lid on that thing and you have a well ventilated smoker…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## bluchz (Mar 1, 2009)

i need a plastic one so i only mess up one meal!


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Dan will please stop giving my wife new ideas lol….........


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Dan has too much time on his hands….....................LOL


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

We have three laptops in our house with wireless. I really spend too much time sitting on my butt, watching TV with a laptop. Somehow, I manage to get things done. The older I get the more casual I behave.


----------

